# [gelöst] ATI Radeon Probleme mit Booten 2.6.34

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

seit ein paar Tagen ist ja der 2.6.34er Kernel als stabil in den Quellen (amd64) und da wollte ich heute mal ein Upgrade machen. Das "einfache" Upgrade hat auch problemlos funktioniert, dabei habe ich dann gesehen, dass switcheroo jetzt in den gentoo-sources enthalten ist. Also habe ich switcheroo erstmal selbst eingebaut. Damit an sich bootet mein System nur, wenn ich im BIOS nur den Intel-Graphikchip aktiviert habe. Sobald ich auf die Karte oder eben auf switchable umstelle, bleibt mein Rechner bei der letzten Zeile, die ich von meinem Kernel sehe, bevor das System weiter bootet

```
[1.870102] async/0 used greatest stack depth: 4488 bytes left
```

einfach stehen. Mit der Einstellung auf der ATI-Karte zerhackt es dann irgendwann noch das Bild völlig, ob das mit der switchable-Einstellung auch irgendwann passiert, kann ich nicht sagen, wenn es passieren sollte, dann dauert es wohl länger.

Ich vermute allerdings, dass das Problem nichts mit switcheroo zu tun hat. Ich habe bei den Einstellungen im Kernel noch diese Einstellungen gesetzt, die vorher nicht dabei waren:

```
    <*> Direct Rendering Manager --->

      <*> ATI Radeon

        [*] Enable modesetting on radeon by default

```

Hat jemand eine Idee, was mein Problem sein könnte? Die Graphikkarte ist eine ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 und eben so ein Intel-Chip, der ja aber ohnehin funktioniert.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Hollowman

 *Quote:*   

>         [*] Enable modesetting on radeon by default 

 

Nimm das mal wieder raus und versuch es dann nochmal.

Sebastian

----------

## boris64

Bevor du deinen Kernel neubaust, reicht es auch einfach

```
radeon.modeset=0
```

 an deine Grub/Lilo-Kernelzeile anzuhängen.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

also mit dem Parameter hier hab ich das mal ausprobiert und siehe da, mein System bootet wieder normal, eigentlich hätte ich zwar gerne modesetting hier, aber wenn das eben kaputt ist, muss es eben ohne gehen.

Jetzt würde ich dann gerne den Kernel wieder ohne die Option neu bauen, vorher aber die Frage:

Normalerweise sollte ich jetzt eine Datei "/sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" finden, jedoch enthält der Ordner "/sys/kernel/debug" bereits nichts, keinen Unterordner vgaswitcheroo und keine Datei switch und auch sonst nichts. Also bevor ich den Kernel neu baue, woran kann das liegen?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## mrsteven

Nur kurz: Bin mit 2.6.34 auch ziemlich unzufrieden:

Notebook startet neu, anstatt herunterzufahren und auszuschalten

Hänger mit Radeon RV350, wenn der Chip im AGP-Mode läuft, hatte ich vorher ohne KMS auch, aber mit Kernel 2.6.33 und KMS irgendwie nicht mehr (Bug gemeldet, kann nur leider nicht großartig testen, da der Rechner auf dem das auftritt mein Produktivsystem ist)

Mein kurzfristiger Workaround ist, weiterhin 2.6.33.6 zu verwenden, allerdings wird der ja auch nicht mehr lange unterstützt. An deiner Stelle würde ich dein Problem auch mal an die Kernel-Entwickler melden (https://bugzilla.kernel.org/). Ausgabe von lspci -vv und letzte Zeilen des Kernel-Logs beim Hänger nicht vergessen!

----------

## astaecker

Hast du die Firmware installiert und in den Kernel eingebunden ? Siehe Gentoo Wiki.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

außer modesetting und switcheroo funktioniert ja eigentlich alles, von daher weiß ich nicht, warum ich auf den alten Kernel zurück wechseln sollte.

Das mit der Firmware habe ich echt nicht gewusst. Wenn ich nur die ATI-Karte benutzt habe, ohne modesetting, dann hat sie ja scheinbar problemlos funktioniert. Aber OK, jetzt habe ich sie mal installiert und siehe da, modesetting funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Damit wäre Teil 1 dieses Problems gelöst, mit Teil zwei geht es dann hier weiter:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6352740.html#6352740

Dankeschön soweit,

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

